# Has Your Health Been Affected By COVID-19?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)

Our health has not yet been affected by COVID-19, hopefully things will stay that way.  I hope none of us here is sick with this coronavirus and can also remain healthy.  Take the poll and let us know if your health has been affected by COVID-19.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2020)

Keeping an eye on it as I have C.O.P.D.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 29, 2020)

We're staying close to home, and there have been NO cases reported in our area....so far.  I have a dentist appt. in about 2 weeks...it will be interesting to see if the dentist is still taking patients while this thing is being passed around.  I usually have my annual Medicare doctor visit and tests in May....again, that may be delayed/cancelled this year.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We're staying close to home


Ditto...Our doctor sent an e mail, if you have an appointment come alone. They are not taking new appointments..


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)

2 people in my town have tested positive. A postal worker and a health care worker.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2020)

There are quite a few cases in our area of New Jersey. We aren't going out or letting anyone in. I have enough of everything and plenty to occupy my time. 
My main concern are my family and friends.


----------



## jujube (Mar 29, 2020)

I have bronchitis and a touch of pneumonia right now.  The only place I've been in two weeks is the doctor's office and I'm not going anywhere where there's a chance of catching anything else.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)

jujube said:


> I have bronchitis and a touch of pneumonia right now.  The only place I've been in two weeks is the doctor's office and I'm not going anywhere where there's a chance of catching anything else.


Jujube, please take your temperature regularly!


----------



## chic (Mar 29, 2020)

I wonder if that 3 week flu I had back in Jan. was it? My friend came down with it at the same time. Maybe we got it from each other and both of us so sick we couldn't work or do much of anything. When they get drive thru testing here, I'd like to check if it would even show up. 

So far me and my immediate family and BF and his are all fine.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2020)

@chic 
I also think I had it in mid-February.  Except for fever I had every other symptom and wrote in my journal at the time that whatever I had was like nothing I ever had before, or at least every feeling was unfamiliar.  I hope I will one day be able to check to see if this is so.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Keeping an eye on it as I have C.O.P.D.



You're wise to take extra caution Ken, stay well.



jujube said:


> I have bronchitis and a touch of pneumonia right now. The only place I've been in two weeks is the doctor's office and I'm not going anywhere where there's a chance of catching anything else.



Jujube, you're very vulnerable right now unfortunately.  I'm glad you're staying home except to see your doctor.  Please take care of yourself, I hope you fully recover from your bronchitis and pneumonia, and are never touched by this coronavirus.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)

chic said:


> I wonder if that 3 week flu I had back in Jan. was it? My friend came down with it at the same time. Maybe we got it from each other and both of us so sick we couldn't work or do much of anything. When they get drive thru testing here, I'd like to check if it would even show up.





Pepper said:


> I also think I had it in mid-February. Except for fever I had every other symptom and wrote in my journal at the time that whatever I had was like nothing I ever had before, or at least every feeling was unfamiliar. I hope I will one day be able to check to see if this is so.



Glad to hear that you both got over the flu you had and are okay now.  Hard to know if it was a touch of this novel coronavirus I guess without testing.  Even the regular flu is bad enough.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2020)

@SeaBreeze
It definitely was not the flu.  The week before I had it my son was so sick he had to take time off from work, which he never did.  Got a flu test, no flu.  The week before he got sick his wife, who was sick and had to take off work, took flu test, no flu and hers turned into pneumonia.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We're staying close to home, and there have been NO cases reported in our area....so far.  I have a dentist appt. in about 2 weeks...it will be interesting to see if the dentist is still taking patients while this thing is being passed around.  I usually have my annual Medicare doctor visit and tests in May....again, that may be delayed/cancelled this year.


I'm going to the dentist tomorrow, will report how things went.  They called me a couple of days ago to verify the appointment and assure me they are taking all precautions necessary regarding the virus.  My husband is having pain and will be going to the same dentist the following week.  We've been going there for decades, I think they will be as safe as possible.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @SeaBreeze
> It definitely was not the flu.  The week before I had it my son was so sick he had to take time off from work, which he never did.  Got a flu test, no flu.  The week before he got sick his wife, who was sick and had to take off work, took flu test, no flu and hers turned into pneumonia.


That sounds more like it may have been COVID-19.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 29, 2020)

jujube said:


> I have bronchitis and a touch of pneumonia right now.  The only place I've been in two weeks is the doctor's office and I'm not going anywhere where there's a chance of catching anything else.




Same here with bronchitis (and sinusitis).  Back on another round of antibiotics (which I HATE) since temp went to 100.6 yesterday.  But this has been going on for six weeks and isn't unusual when the allergy season hits me particularly hard like this spring.   Once asthma kicks in, bronchitis sometimes follows.  I've never had an acute asthma attack ...just chronic shortness of breath when it's flared up.  It's usually a mild month or so, but in bad years goes into bronchitis and once into pneumonia.  Thankfully my internist gives me antibiotic scripts to keep on hand in bad years; he trusts me with that because he knows how badly I hate antibiotics.   I saw him the week of Feb 10th so if I need more, he'll call it in.

Would your Dr call something in since you've been in for a visit so recently and considering the circumstances these days?


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @chic
> I also think I had it in mid-February.  Except for fever I had every other symptom and wrote in my journal at the time that whatever I had was like nothing I ever had before, or at least every feeling was unfamiliar.  I hope I will one day be able to check to see if this is so.



https://abcnews.go.com/Health/antibody-testing-colorado-town-provide-forward/story?id=69856623

Hopefully something like this works, will roll out soon and will give you answers.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 29, 2020)

Well I had to be the bad guy here today....discussed with my older son, who lives with me, that no one should be coming in and out of the house, meaning my 13 year old granddaughter, whom I love dearly.....she visits back and forth almost every week.....found out yesterday that her Mom, whom she lives with, and a step brother and his Dad, is working in a nursing home so the risks of their family getting this virus is high, and the risk of my son and me getting it are just as high when she visits.....you get the picture here....they all may be carriers but if old grammy here gets sick, I'm probably a gonner.....my concern is if I were to get sick (and I'm 100% sure my lungs would not sustain this ailment) they all will be part of the blame game amongst each other with lots of long-lasting guilt....my daughter who lives abroad almost flipped out when she heard this.....
Am I over-reacting or not? And I hope everyone here keeps posting their deepest concerns about their health with this copid19 dilemma.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 29, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Am I over-reacting or not?



You're not overreacting, especially considering your granddaughter's home environment.  But could you plan outdoor visits on pretty days?   My sister's husband isn't being as careful as she would like.  Today is her birthday, so I stopped by and we sat on the porch for a visit.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 29, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Well I had to be the bad guy here today....discussed with my older son, who lives with me, that no one should be coming in and out of the house, meaning my 13 year old granddaughter, whom I love dearly.....she visits back and forth almost every week.....found out yesterday that her Mom, whom she lives with, and a step brother and his Dad, is working in a nursing home so the risks of their family getting this virus is high, and the risk of my son and me getting it are just as high when she visits.....you get the picture here....they all may be carriers but if old grammy here gets sick, I'm probably a gonner.....my concern is if I were to get sick (and I'm 100% sure my lungs would not sustain this ailment) they all will be part of the blame game amongst each other with lots of long-lasting guilt....my daughter who lives abroad almost flipped out when she heard this.....
> Am I over-reacting or not? And I hope everyone here keeps posting their deepest concerns about their health with this copid19 dilemma.


You are not overreacting.   Your family should realize that social distancing includes them.   Good luck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)

@PopsnTuff  I agree with Annie, you're not overreacting, you're being smart.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> You're not overreacting, especially considering your granddaughter's home environment.  But could you plan outdoor visits on pretty days?   My sister's husband isn't being as careful as she would like.  Today is her birthday, so I stopped by and we sat on the porch for a visit.


That's exactly what I told my son....meet up outdoors....its better than nothing, right.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 29, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @PopsnTuff  I agree with Annie, you're not overreacting, you're being smart.


Thank you to both of you for your support xo


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)

Pops, at 13 its hard for her to get into the reality of this virus, but with calm explaining she's old enough to grasp the importance of staying away. 

How I wish our kids didn't have to grasp any of this!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Pops, at 13 its hard for her to get into the reality of this virus, but with calm explaining she's old enough to grasp the importance of staying away.
> 
> How I wish our kids didn't have to grasp any of this!


How right you are Rose....they must think its all their parents' responsibility to worry about this without them having to be involved....and we did have that talk with her about the seriousness of this, but we know her mother is taking an 'I dont care' attitude about it and not working with us on this, ugh.....it really doesn't bother me much to be the bad guy cuz its the right thing to do now a days....


----------



## Pepper (Mar 30, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> That sounds more like it may have been COVID-19.


I certainly hope it was, for all three of us.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Well I had to be the bad guy here today....*discussed with my older son, who lives with me, that no one should be coming in and out of the house, meaning my 13 year old granddaughter, whom I love dearly*.....she visits back and forth almost every week.....found out yesterday that her Mom, whom she lives with, and a step brother and his Dad, is working in a nursing home so the risks of their family getting this virus is high, and the risk of my son and me getting it are just as high when she visits.....you get the picture here....they all may be carriers but if old grammy here gets sick, I'm probably a gonner.....my concern is if I were to get sick (and I'm 100% sure my lungs would not sustain this ailment) they all will be part of the blame game amongst each other with lots of long-lasting guilt....my daughter who lives abroad almost flipped out when she heard this.....
> Am I over-reacting or not? And I hope everyone here keeps posting their deepest concerns about their health with this copid19 dilemma.



You had it right in the sentence that I bolded. No one should be coming or going into your home except for the people who live there full-time. And those people should be isolating themselves. 

Better that you and your GD skip close contact for a few months than that she transmits this virus to you and she ends up missing you permanently.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 30, 2020)

The more I watched the news and the Governor and the doctors and hearing the stats.  the more I was getting depressed after a while.  I'm trying to limit the time I watch the news now.  I know everything I need to do to stay as safe as I possibly can.

The constant telling of how many died and the estimated how many are going to is getting so depressing, to me at least.  They don't make hardly any news stories of the flu anymore and many die from that, too.  I understand this is more contagious and more will die but I figured that to be about 1000 more deaths per state over the season than will pass from the flu.  That comes out to a total of about 4000 deaths or more per state.  That is quite a lot, yes.

For me, I need to stop watching every breaking news story they have on it.  I already have my own personal health concerns and it's even more depressing thinking my life may end even sooner.  So, I'm trying to stay more upbeat and think that in time this will all pass and we will probably all be alright.  So, I'll pass on watching the news too much.

Personally, I'm so tired of seeing my Governor's face and the doctor that always is with him.  I can use a break.  So, it's Spotify music for me more often!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

Just a reminder:  one blessing of the internet is that there are now ways for families to "get together" electronically, which is the next best thing to doing it in person.  Try zoom.com and facetime.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 30, 2020)

I sometimes cough and sniffle, but I always suffer from seasonal allergies and have been told I have ''chronic bronchitis'', so I'm not worried about it (so far).  I went grocery shopping yesterday morning, so hope I didn't pick up anything.  Tried to order delivery but it would have been Thursday night and I didn't want to wait that long.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 30, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> You're not overreacting, especially considering your granddaughter's home environment.  *But could you plan outdoor visits on pretty days?*   My sister's husband isn't being as careful as she would like.  Today is her birthday, so I stopped by and we sat on the porch for a visit.



Just asking, Annie, why are outdoor visits okay?


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 30, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Just asking, Annie, why are outdoor visits okay?



Se


Catlady said:


> Just asking, Annie, why are outdoor visits okay?




If you're 6 feet away, the virus will dissipate into the air.  Indoors, if someone is infected, it'll remain on surfaces, but worse than that, the virus is so small that it can remain airborne.  Different studies show different time frames for airborne.  But the real kicker is that at least three studies I've read showed it can circulate through central air vents


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2020)

@PopsnTuff   I agree with the others, here, that you are not over-reacting.
  Those are proper, sensible, and positive measures, that I wish they'd all comprehend and voluntarily want to be taking, for your safety and for theirs too, and for the benefit of limiting the spread and for others they come into contact with.
Sorry you have to set the guidelines for them, but it's the right thing to do, imo.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 31, 2020)

After I came back from spending Xmas with my brother&his family in NH,I felt  tired, wasn't use to eating dinner at a later time{7:30pm},my left knee was bothering me.I started to feel lousy a couple days later. I was coughing,really congested knew I had a fever,couldn't sleep thru the night ,didn't do much of anything I took Robitussin for couple days but it didn't help much.My doctor gave me script for Z pack{Azithromycin} I took it for 5 days which helped, took me couple days afterwards to get back into my daily routine


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 31, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @SeaBreeze
> It definitely was not the flu.  The week before I had it my son was so sick he had to take time off from work, which he never did.  Got a flu test, no flu.  The week before he got sick his wife, who was sick and had to take off work, took flu test, no flu and hers turned into pneumonia.



According to what I have read, it appears that the CV was here at least a month before anyone knew anything about it, and people were getting sick, but not diagnosed as having the flu. 
Probably at least part of those people had the common cold version of the corona virus, and part had the CV-19 strain of it. They have no way to test people who are already over it , to see what they actually had.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 31, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> After I came back from spending Xmas with my brother&his family in NH,I felt  tired, wasn't use to eating dinner at a later time{7:30pm},my left knee was bothering me.I started to feel lousy a couple days later. I was coughing,really congested knew I had a fever,couldn't sleep thru the night ,didn't do much of anything I took Robitussin for couple days but it didn't help much.My doctor gave me script for Z pack{Azithromycin} I took it for 5 days which helped, took me couple days afterwards to get back into my daily routine


That Z Pak is what always heals me after I go to the ER begging for something to heal me, after having a severe chest cold many times in the past....the docs all keep telling me its viral, not bacterial, so none of em will give me anything until I beg for the Z Pak.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2020)

@fuzzybuddy , I see from the poll that you're having symptoms and have not yet been tested.  I hope that you contacted your doctor and will be allowed to have a test if needed....or treatment.  Please take care of yourself and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Old Dummy (Mar 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The more I watched the news and the Governor and the doctors and hearing the stats.  the more I was getting depressed after a while.  I'm trying to limit the time I watch the news now.  I know everything I need to do to stay as safe as I possibly can.
> 
> The constant telling of how many died and the estimated how many are going to is getting so depressing, to me at least.  They don't make hardly any news stories of the flu anymore and many die from that, too.  I understand this is more contagious and more will die but I figured that to be about 1000 more deaths per state over the season than will pass from the flu.  That comes out to a total of about 4000 deaths or more per state.  That is quite a lot, yes.
> 
> ...



I agree. The news can be really depressing.

My biggest problem is my social life went to zero, and I live alone. I'm on a dirt road in the woods and cannot see any neighbors, and that's all well and good. I go for a long walk every other day and may or may not see anyone else. 

But when I go to the nearest town (5 miles away) it is like being in a science fiction movie. The diner where I used to go every day to tease the waitresses and argue with my old buddies is, of course, closed. Same for a couple of local bars I used to go to once a week.

The grocery store has most things, although some stuff is a bit thin. The Dollar General, surprisingly, is well-stocked and looks normal.

I hate the isolation, with no end in sight. My Corvette has been hibernating since November, and as soon as it dries up here I'm going for a LONG, LONG ride -- to nowhere, haha. When I get there I'll just turn around and come home. 

There's a small city about 20 miles away that has a Wally's, huge supermarket, etc. I may go check that out, I haven't been there since before all this happened.

Oh well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> I agree. The news can be really depressing.
> 
> My biggest problem is my social life went to zero, and I live alone. I'm on a dirt road in the woods and cannot see any neighbors, and that's all well and good. I go for a long walk every other day and may or may not see anyone else.
> 
> ...


My social life has been lacking for some time--I do see some neighbors at times outside with their dogs and gab a little so that's nice.  

That's wonderful you take long walks, very good for you in many ways!  I just take rather short ones with the doggy.

The isolation will be over before we know it--can't last forever and a few months can go fast--I just concentrate on the day at hand and get through it as best I can with entertaining the pets and myself, cleaning a lot, organizing things more.  I have a new fan I'm going to put together one of these days.  I'm anxious to see it as it has 12 different settings on it I'd like to see.  I just hope it's not defective in any way.

I look forward to late Spring and hopefully restaurants opening back up so I can get out for a bite to eat among people.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 1, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Same here with bronchitis (and sinusitis).  Back on another round of antibiotics (which I HATE) since temp went to 100.6 yesterday.  But this has been going on for six weeks and isn't unusual when the allergy season hits me particularly hard like this spring.   Once asthma kicks in, bronchitis sometimes follows.  I've never had an acute asthma attack ...just chronic shortness of breath when it's flared up.  It's usually a mild month or so, but in bad years goes into bronchitis and once into pneumonia.  Thankfully my internist gives me antibiotic scripts to keep on hand in bad years; he trusts me with that because he knows how badly I hate antibiotics.   I saw him the week of Feb 10th so if I need more, he'll call it in.
> 
> Would your Dr call something in since you've been in for a visit so recently and considering the circumstances these days?



My doc gives me a spare Z-Pack every year for my allergy caused bronchitis that usually acts up this time of year, as well as a round of Prednisone (which I never take). So far it's been okay but I used salt water rinse three times a day. I can't take a decongestant. I take Flonase once a day, and I did read that some specialists are saying that some nasal steroids may help keep the virus at bay. Good luck and stay safe....


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 1, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> My social life has been lacking for some time--I do see some neighbors at times outside with their dogs and gab a little so that's nice.
> 
> That's wonderful you take long walks, very good for you in many ways!  I just take rather short ones with the doggy.
> 
> ...



My walks are 2.5 miles, and I will keep doing them as long as I'm able. The many people I know who are losing, or have lost, their mobility is all the incentive I need.

I hope you're right about this going by fast! So far, not so much.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 2, 2020)

I don't live on the news of this virus, once or twice a day is fine for me. Dwelling on this all the time can't be good.
 I was changing my ways before  the virus got here and it now keeps me going the right way. 
Each and every day I walk, also now I am back at the wood pile.
So I have to say that the virus is keeping me healthier


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2020)

So far I'm good. My spirits keep being lifted by interactions with family and friends, as well as music and T.V.. I've had laugh fests and interresting conversations with friends, a video call from my son and DIL and will do more of that with my grandchildren. Music via my playlists and performers' live streams are very enjoyable.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 2, 2020)

So today I went to the "large supermarket" I mentioned in a previous post. It is a Wegman's, which any of you in the northeast are probably familiar with, which was founded right here in nearby Rochester sixty-ish years ago. It is an amazing store, much more than a supermarket.* I normally go there maybe once or twice a month, but because of the CV I haven't been there since probably mid-February.

* Food of course, fresh seafood, coffee shop, restaurant, sushi to go, olive bar, etc.  And a car show each Wednesday in the parking lot during the summer.

I had no idea what to expect at the small city of Canandaigua. Since all this started I have not gone any farther than the one-light town five miles from me. With all the GARBAGE I see on TV I was expecting to see a Bizarro world. Such was not the case.

I stopped at the very large liquor store first -- nothing at all unusual there. Nobody had masks on, no plexiglass barriers at the cashiers. So then I went to Wegman's down the road.

Ha, it was a non-event, I am happy to say. It was fully stocked (although I didn't check the paper products) I got fresh clams for clams casino, which I am now digesting. It was somewhat busy, which is the norm, and maybe one customer out of five (probably less) had a mask on.

The cashiers did have plexiglass shields. When I was checking out I asked the young lady how things were, and she said "Much better now." I asked what she meant.

She meant about how insane it has been recently, with people buying tons of stuff. She said, chuckling, that "Those people are done shopping, because they've probably got enough food to last them a year."

Ha! So I asked her if she was okay, and did she know anyone who was sick with CV. Nope!

So it all ended well, I got my Vette out for the first time and stretched her legs -- for which we were both happy.

I did wipe everything down that I bought when I got home, and some canned stuff I put on the front porch and will let the weather cleanse them for a few days. According to what I've heard numerous docs and other health pros say on TV, do not touch your face -- while you're out especially. I made absolutely sure that I did not, although they mostly mean any mucous membranes. Viruses cannot penetrate healthy, dry skin, or so I've read, and that makes sense.

So far, so good.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 2, 2020)

I don't believe I have any of the symptoms of this virus. No coughing during the day, just in the morning after getting up. Probably from the CPAP machine. No fever. Shortness of breath is normal for me. My normal day is fatigue and not feeling so good because of leukemia. Only a few days a month I feel good. So I probably wouldn't know until it's probably too late if I do get it. I do have a good stock of hand sanitizer, masks and rubber gloves since I need to use them every flu season. One thing that caught me by surprise was the Toilet Paper. Never thought I would have to stock up on that. 
Stay Safe Out There Everyone.


----------



## old medic (Apr 4, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> people were getting sick, but not diagnosed as having the flu. Probably at least part of those people had the common cold version of the corona virus, and part had the CV-19 strain of it



Our hospital has noticed a lot of sick "Negative Flu" cases going back to Sept. Including our son who was admitted with double Pneumonia.


----------

